# ღ ♥ تــصــفـــيــــة نــهـــائـــيــــــة ♥ ღ



## مسوقة26 (14 مايو 2012)

اسعد الله أوقاتكم بالمسرات يارب,,
تصفية نهائية على المتبقى عندي من المنتجات,,

بسبب انشغالي خارج النت ,,!!!!

ودعواتكم لي ,,

واتمنى تساعدوني بالرفع ,,اكون شاكره لكم حتى لو بدعوة من القلب ,,

وايضاً اعتذر من اصحاب الصور اللي اخذتها من النت بدون استاذان,,

أتمنى قبل كل شي الجدية في الطلب ,, وعدم تضييع وقتي لقلة دخولي النت ’’ لأن كل شي موضح تحت كل منتج من حيث السعر والمتوفر,,

اكون شاكرة لكم ,, تفهم وضعي ,,

وأي منتج يتم بيعة سأوضح تحت صورة كل منتج ,,

ღ ♥ تــصــفـــيــــة نــهـــائـــيــــــة ♥ ღ






أســم المــنـتـــج = صحون الحلى الزجاجية الدائرية ,,

السعر قبل التصفية للحبة = 15 ريال ,,
السعر بعد التصفية للحبة = 13 ريال ,,

المتبقي = 4 حبات ,,


ღ ♥ تــصــفـــيــــة نــهـــائـــيــــــة ♥ ღ










أســم المــنـتـــج = قطاعة ( فرامة ) الثوم ,,​
*تــــــم الــبـــيــــع ولله الحـمـــد ,,​*
ღ ♥ تــصــفـــيــــة نــهـــائـــيــــــة ♥ ღ















أســم المــنـتـــج = قفاز تقشير الخضار ,,

السعر قبل التصفية للحبة = 20 ريال ,,
السعر بعد التصفية للحبة = 15 ريال ,,

المتبقي = أخــر حبتين ,,

ღ ♥ تــصــفـــيــــة نــهـــائـــيــــــة ♥ ღ










أســم المــنـتـــج = واقي الحرارة السيلكون ,,

السعر قبل التصفية للحبة = 10 ريال ,,
السعر بعد التصفية للحبة = 8 ريال ,,

المتبقي = أخــر حبة ,, ويأتي قطعتين في الكرتون ,,

ღ ♥ تــصــفـــيــــة نــهـــائـــيــــــة ♥ ღ











أســم المــنـتـــج = ميني حافظات حلى الجريش ,,​
تــــــم الــبـــيــــع ولله الحـمـــد ,,​



ღ ♥ تــصــفـــيــــة نــهـــائـــيــــــة ♥ ღ






أســم المــنـتـــج = القاعدة المتحركة ,,

السعر للحبة = 15 ريال ,,

المتبقي = أخــر 3 حبات ,,

ღ ♥ تــصــفـــيــــة نــهـــائـــيــــــة ♥ ღ







أســم المــنـتـــج = حامل المعجون الشفاف ,,

السعر للحبة قبل التصفية = 25 ريال ,,
السعر للحبة بعد التصفية = 20 ريال ,,

المتبقي = أخــر حبة ,,

ღ ♥ تــصــفـــيــــة نــهـــائـــيــــــة ♥ ღ










أســم المــنـتـــج = أبجورة الجوري الرائعة ,,

السعر للحبة قبل التصفية = 25 ريال ,,
السعر للحبة بعد التصفية = 20 ريال ,,

المتبقي = أخــر حبة ,, يتم تشغيلها عن طريق الكمبيوتر ,, عند توصيل الكيبل بالكمبيوتر ,,والكيبل يأتي معاها ,,

ღ ♥ تــصــفـــيــــة نــهـــائـــيــــــة ♥ ღ





أســم المــنـتـــج = كفر للرموت كونترول ,,​
*تــــــم الــبـــيــــع ولله الحـمـــد ,,​*


ღ ♥ تــصــفـــيــــة نــهـــائـــيــــــة ♥ ღ






أســم المــنـتـــج = فولدر تطبيق الملابس ,,

السعر للحبة قبل التصفية = 15 ريال ,,
السعر للحبة بعد التصفية = 10 ريال ,,

المتبقي = أخــر حبة ,, نفس لون الصورة ,,والحجم الكبير ,,

ღ ♥ تــصــفـــيــــة نــهـــائـــيــــــة ♥ ღ










أســم المــنـتـــج = سلة المهملات الرائعة ,,

تــــــم الــبـــيــــع ولله الحـمـــد ,,​


ღ ♥ تــصــفـــيــــة نــهـــائـــيــــــة ♥ ღ​



​

أســم المــنـتـــج = حامل الأكياس ,,

السعر للحبة قبل التصفية = 15 ريال ,,
السعر للحبة بعد التصفية = 10 ريال ,,

المتبقي = أخــر علبتين ,,ويوجد قطعتين داخل كل علبة ,,
ممكن استخدامها لحمل الأكياس وتخفيف الألم عن اليد,,


ღ ♥ تــصــفـــيــــة نــهـــائـــيــــــة ♥ ღ


الصورة الأولى يظهر كابس الشحن اليدوي على الجانب الأيمن








الصورة الثانيه يظهر الكشاف بعد أدخال كابس الشحن بعد الانتهاء من شحنه









الصورة الثالثه يظهر حجم الكشاف صغير جدا ً وبحجم الجوال الظاهر بالصوره ، ويظهر ايضا ً زر التشغيل على الجانب الايسر للكشاف​









الصورة الرابعه تظهر أنوار الزنون للكشاف .





أســم المــنـتـــج = الكشاف اليدوي ,,

السعر للحبة قبل التصفية = 15 ريال ,,
السعر للحبة بعد التصفية = 10 ريال ,,

المتبقي = أخـــر 6 حبات ,,
الكشافات تعمل بدون كهرباء وبدون بطاريات ،، تشحنها باليد لمدة دقيقتين فقط ،، وبعدها تبقى البطارية مشحونه لمدة طويلة,,
ويمكن التحكم بإطفاء الكشاف وتشغيله عن طريق مفتاح خاص موجود بجانب الكشاف
كما هو موضح في الاعلى,,

المتوفر اللون الاحمر المائل على العنابي ,,

الإضاءه : زنون ( أزرق ) 3 لمبات ,,


ღ ♥ تــصــفـــيــــة نــهـــائـــيــــــة ♥ ღ







الصورة توضح شكل الريش والإضاءة منورة ,,
ممكن التحكم فيها بالزر المرفق ,,

اكثر من رائع في الظلام ,,








أســم المــنـتـــج = الريش المضيء ,,​

السعر قبل التصفية للحبة = 25 ريال ,,
السعر بعد التصفية للحبة = 20 ريال ,,

المتبقي = أخــر حبة ,,

ღ ♥ تــصــفـــيــــة نــهـــائـــيــــــة ♥ ღ















أســم المــنـتـــج = معلاق البناطلين المميز ,,​
*تــــــم الــبـــيــــع ولله الحـمـــد ,,​*

ღ ♥ تــصــفـــيــــة نــهـــائـــيــــــة ♥ ღ​











أســم المــنـتـــج = خافي سيور الستيان ورافع الصدر بنفس الوقت ,,

السعر قبل التصفية للحبة = 12 ريال ,,
السعر بعد التصفية للحبة = 9 ريال ,,

المتبقي = أخــر5 حبات,,

ღ ♥ تــصــفـــيــــة نــهـــائـــيــــــة ♥ ღ











أســم المــنـتـــج = حامل الصابون ,,​

*تــــــم الــبـــيــــع ولله الحـمـــد ,,​*


ღ ♥ تــصــفـــيــــة نــهـــائـــيــــــة ♥ ღ









أســم المــنـتـــج = مبيض الأسنان ,,

تــــــم الــبـــيــــع ولله الحـمـــد ,,


ღ ♥ تــصــفـــيــــة نــهـــائـــيــــــة ♥ ღ





أســم المــنـتـــج = محدد ومقوس الرموش ,,

السعر قبل التصفية للحبة = 20 ريال ,,
السعر بعد التصفية للحبة = 15 ريال ,,

المتبقي = أخــر حبة ,, من ماركة رفيلون الغنية عن التعريف ,,مقوس الرموش يمكن استخدامة وقت وضع الماسكر لتحصلي على رموش مرتبة وملفتة ,, مصنوع من الحديد ,,


ღ ♥ تــصــفـــيــــة نــهـــائـــيــــــة ♥ ღ





أســم المــنـتـــج = اللاصق العجيب ,,

السعر قبل التصفية للحبة = 6 ريال ,,
السعر بعد التصفية للحبة = 4 ريال ,,

المتبقي = أخــر 8 حبات ,, 4 شكل قدم ,,4 شكل دائرة ,,

ღ ♥ تــصــفـــيــــة نــهـــائـــيــــــة ♥ ღ





أســم المــنـتـــج = كور الغسيل ,,

السعر قبل التصفية للحبة = 14 ريال ,,
السعر بعد التصفية للحبة = 10 ريال ,,

المتبقي = أخــر حبة ,, كورتان توضعان مع الغسيل فيهما مادة تجعل الملابس لينة ومرنه كأنها جديدة .. يمكن استخدامها من ثلاث إلى أربع مرات,,

ღ ♥ تــصــفـــيــــة نــهـــائـــيــــــة ♥ ღ



سيكون هناك تصفية للساعات ولكن في موضوع مستقل ,,








أنـــا مـــن الــدمــــام,,

حياكم الله ع العام والخاص,,


أو ايميلي ,,​

[email protected]


ويوجد مندوب للتوصيل وياخذ حق مشواره ,,

وباقي المناطق عن طريق شركات الشحن الموجودة في نفس منطقة الزبون ’’

بــــراءة أنــثــــى ’’​


​




__________________

*عـنـدما أرى "أمـي"....تتوضأ أتسأل أيهما يـطـهـر الآخر.....الماء أم "أمي"..؟​*


----------

